# Darkroom



## kevinfoto (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it hard to build your own darkroom? Any thoughts?


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 11, 2011)

A darkroom is your bathroom with gaffers tape holding the sheet of cardboard over your window.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha! What about the walls? Do I have to paint them black?


----------



## den9 (Jul 11, 2011)

white paint doesnt produce light, only reflects it. as long as there is no light your good.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks man! Orange bulb?


----------



## ann (Jul 12, 2011)

A safe light may be orange, but be sure it is a safe light for a darkroom, not just any orange bulb.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks. How much does the enlarger go for?


----------



## Images (Jul 12, 2011)

All my darkrooms were painted light in color to enhance whatever light I was  using.
Enlargers are readily available on craigs list for a reasonable price, I would recommend a enlarger with a dichroic head as you will find it useful in the future.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 13, 2011)

Images said:
			
		

> All my darkrooms were painted light in color to enhance whatever light I was  using.
> Enlargers are readily available on craigs list for a reasonable price, I would recommend a enlarger with a dichroic head as you will find it useful in the future.



Thanks! Awesome!


----------

